# will this setup work?



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I have a 5/6 weight cheap 20 dollar martin combo but after reading up I seeI need a 8wt for the steelhead around here instead of this 5/6 rod.. so I was looking at a 8 wt rod for steelhead fishing. wondered if this would be a good combo? plus its on sale for 61 dollars. wondered if anyone tried this brand and what they think of it. I am not rich either so I don't really wanna spend over 100 bux if I don't have too. so will this catch steelhead or not? I went cheap the 1st time to see if I could cast and even fly fish. but now I don't want to buy some crap or get ripped off. heres the link. it also seems to have a disc drag system reel. is this is way better than the rim contolled single action that came with my 20 dollar rod setup? I guess what I am tryin to get at is this even worth the money? http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10151&catalogId=10001&partNumber=93216


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

...you will get some miles out of the set up, but.... I would get some specs on the reel for instance... I think by the time you master steelheading this setup will give you a appriciation of other gear if you want to purchase a better outfit later. So many steelheaders get the latest and greatest what nots, and yes there nice but you really dont need them for the avg fisherman. The fighting butt is a great thing for a rod it will help give you leverage and bigger fish!

1. is the reel made of graphite or steel?

2. How much backing will the reel hold, the beginner only needs 100 yrds to start with "an before someone says only 100 yards just think about how many feet that it is"

3. is the reels physical drag system plastic or metal? If the drag system is made of plastic it could melt on a hot fish "I have seen it personally".

Other than that go catch carp and suckers over the summer time, and use the indicator method, learn how to read water, flips some rocks over see whats living under them, and become great at it and you will out fish most ppl!


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

is there anything better for 100 bux or less? preferebly with the backing and fly line? I can always upgrade my reel if that one is cheap. as long as the reel gets me through a season of steelheading I would be happy. any other rod/reel combos that you guys recomend? i am gonna check out those specs.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

If you have the opportunity I would suggest you look at the outfit in person. Need a rod with a decent backbone, not too whipy and look underneath the hood of the reel and make sure the drag system is made of metal.

I would suggest you look at Gander Mtn or Dicks for St. Croix rod, they sometimes have a decent sale on them in the summer. Check Ebay for the reel, look for something that has a large arbor and a decent drag system. Gander's own brand of reel seems decent enough or maybe look at the Okuma reels for value.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

here is the dogwood canyon reel specs.
It's the best fly reel you can buy for under $30. The Texas state record freshwater redfish on fly tackle was taken with a Dogwood Canyon Fly Reel (12 lbs./ Steve Guzman). Rugged all-metal construction, disc drag, and rimmed, counterbalanced spool rounds out a list of features common to much more expensive reels. Just because you're on a budget, it doesn't mean you have to fish with junk. Whether it's part of your first fly outfit, or a backup reel, the Dogwood Canyon will deliver years of smooth, trouble-free performance.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey I say go for it...get out there and fish. It sounds like it would work and struggling over a decision will drive you crazy. Because there are a couple in that range, and the reality is that some reviews say they are great and some say they aren't that great. But once you buy it you'll have it and you can learn how to optimize it characteristics (action, etc.). But I've labored over decisions until I just got to a point where I went with with what appealed to me..trust me, onc e you have it you'll be happy that you did..(at the risk of sounding heavy)it's a sense of closure, and now you can move on and do ultimately what we all love to do...fish.
Good luck,
Janus


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

Fishaholic69 said:


> It's the best fly reel you can buy for under $30. Rugged all-metal construction, disc drag, and rimmed, counterbalanced spool rounds out a list of features common to much more expensive reels.


I have this reel, replaced the previous one that came with my combo. Can't go wrong with it. I have the smaller reel, for my 5wt rod. The DC57 reel would be a little light for steel heads, with the wild runs they do in the spring and fall.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't see how you can go wrong with the outfit at that price. I first tried steelheading with an old 9ft fiberglass rod and a reel that "held line"
I even used the level line I had on the reel. Caught several steelhead then graduated to better conbo which I used today. Don't allow too many comments to over complicate beginning steelheading. Practice basic casting, reading the water and line control to start and you will do just fine with the described outfit.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

guess i went wrong as in I should of found it a few days earlier! I ordered it last night for closure  and can u believe! freakin sold out!!!!! lmao. well guess it wasn't for me as they can't even backorder it as they don't even kno if they will get anymore lol. well that sux maybe i should of ordered right away lol prolly was sold out anyways before that. they should say out of stock before you order the stuff. . oh well does anyone know of anything better or something in the same rank for around 80 to 100 bux? Please point me in a good direction! maybe since its for the steelhead i can save up a lil more and get a nicer one? I am not paying 200 bux for a reel tho lol. any suggestions?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have an 8wt St. Croix 9ft Primier in very nice condition........$75. You can purchase a new Okuma reel for $40 to $50.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

thnx for the offer short but i am just gonna get brand new if i get one. one thing. i see there r 4 piece and 2 piece rods. 4 piece rods are more expensive. are they better than the 2 piece ones? I have been looking around on the net for the right combo to get and there are so many choices some are way out of my range tho lol.. I guess i will look some more. I don't need it right away anyways. the steelies are leaving soon. i went for the 1st time with a fly yesterday. there were a few steelies still in vermilion yesterday but it was very muddy. I was using a gold hares ear nymph with no luck. but I practiced alot so thats all that matters. didn't really kno what else to use.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Fishaholic69 said:


> thnx for the offer short but i am just gonna get brand new if i get one. one thing. i see there r 4 piece and 2 piece rods. 4 piece rods are more expensive. are they better than the 2 piece ones? I have been looking around on the net for the right combo to get and there are so many choices some are way out of my range tho lol.. .



a rod is good if it casts well in your hands---expensive or cheap---fast or slow---new or old ---2 piece , 3pc or 4 piece----if you dont have the experience to choose than it might be a good idea to wait til you have some time under your belt ---read ---take a lesson ---join a group (not a forum) 

this way you can see what you want and better choose what is better suited for your purpose---save up and get the best for your purpose


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm relatively new to fly fishing so my advice is what has worked for me so far. In my opinion, spend the summer practicing your casting and going after bluegill and smallmouths with your Martin. Get some wolly buggers and poppers and have fun, but more importantly you'll get the feel for catching fish with a fly rod. I'm in no way ready to hook a steelhead, in fact I'd have to check my pants after it happened. Plus have been fishing for smallies in the rivers for years with a spin rod and feel more comfortable targeting them because I know what to expect. A friend hooked a steelhead and I thought he latched on to the belt buckle of a belligirent underwater hobo, he cherished that crazy hobo but....I like it mellow. Good luck.
Janus


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

i thought that too. i told my cousin what the hell ya suppose to do if u do catch a steelie! u need to start small and work your way up! i went fishing with a bobber and worm today in vermilion and caught 6 bluegill. all right up on shore by the rocks but man were the fish jumpin!!! does this mean they will take a popper or fly or bug (anything that floats?) ?? seems like from 6:30 to 8:45 they jumped all over then they died down. don't kno what they were. some were small and some were big


----------

